# Nachbar



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

What is the word on this guy?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Calvin Murphy has high hopes for this guy that once he gets developed will be a bit like Kirilenko. That guy is skinny but has a huge wingspan and I heard .. like most foreign guys.. he can drill the open J


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

*Hope*

I`m expecting great things from this guy


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

I am expecting that next season they'll let him play 50 minutes during all season at least.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Calvin Murphy has high hopes for this guy that once he gets developed will be a bit like Kirilenko. That guy is skinny but has a huge wingspan and I heard .. like most foreign guys.. he can drill the open J



His game is nothing like Kirilenko. Hes a shooter and a scorer and can create off the dribble. Defense is Ak47's strong point


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*kirilenko*

he is a dirty work player and that is what Nachbar is. Nachbar is being trained to use his bony elbows, the way john stockton has taught kirilenko to use his elbows. 

"He is nothing like kirilenko..." only in the sense of blocks, which kirilenko has an exceptional ability.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: kirilenko*



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> he is a dirty work player and that is what Nachbar is. Nachbar is being trained to use his bony elbows, the way john stockton has taught kirilenko to use his elbows.
> 
> "He is nothing like kirilenko..." only in the sense of blocks, which kirilenko has an exceptional ability.


Being a Rockets fan you should know that Kirilenko is not the proper comparison. Their games are nothing alike


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I would guess the Rockets don't have Nachbar in their plans at all. I had read somewhere they were not happy with him. Any validity to that?


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

I don't know about it but if I had to judge based on his playing time I'd say you're probably right. I don't see the point of having a guy who supposedly is the future of the team and making him play like 100 minutes in the whole season, that doesn't make any sense. If you believe in the guy, you make him work hard and you teach him in the practices but then you also give him so real competition minutes.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> I would guess the Rockets don't have Nachbar in their plans at all. I had read somewhere they were not happy with him. Any validity to that?


I read that too.....but Rudy T is in love with the guy. He'll hopefully find some PT next year, along with some defense....


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

I read that Boki is more Turkoglu-like without the defense rather than Peja-like in the sense that he's more of a driver than a shooter. But I guess he's still a pretty good shooter compared to other American kids.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*The Skinny on Nachbar*

BEEZ, I have compared Nachbar to Kirilenko because I've seen Nachy play, practice scrimmage and he reminds me of Kirilenko. Not in the sense that every aspect of his game is like Kirilenko, but he runs the floor and does the dirty work liek Kirilenko, as well as using his elbows well. *BUT, a better comparision would definetly be Radmonavic, NOT Nesterovic, but Radmonvic on the Supersonics. *

Nachbar is a very good transition player and one of the reasons Carrol Dawson loves him is because he will fit right in to the SF position for the Rockets if developed properly. He can knock down jumpers, penetrate strong to the basket and kickout. 

Also, I've posted in the main forum about how Rudy has great faith in Nachbar and about how with the development of Griffin, Ming and Terrence Morris, progress for Nachbar has been slow.


----------



## Beno Udrih (Apr 23, 2003)

nachbar is a very good player, at least at the european level. he is a very tall SF (about 2.07, 6-9) and has nice athletic abilities. he is a decent 3-point shooter, yet his "killer" move is driving to the basket. i'm not sure whether he is compatible to the athleticism and strength of the NBA, but i think he deservers more than 0.6754 minutes per game as he had been having during the past season.


----------



## DanCaspi (Apr 18, 2003)

Perhaps he can play as a pure shooter? 
If not from 3pt range so just short jumpers. Think about it, if he has a concictant j so the coaches can try set him up a pick or two and he can shot just like Reggie or Peja.

If it works, than opponents will have to put quick short guy to stick with him, in that case he can play at the post.

Think it might work?


----------



## Beno Udrih (Apr 23, 2003)

he has a nice middle-range jumper but he still can't function as a shooter.


----------

